# Forge World Warhammer Fire Dragon - Gone!?!?



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Anybody know what's happened to the Warhammer Fire Dragon on Forgeworld? I'm not seeing it and I would hate to hear if it's gone forever.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

A while ago, they announced they were removing stock from the shelves. It's possible it's gone for good, but they might do like they did with the Death Korps and relaunch them in a bit.


----------

